# Tire List



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's a list of Street/Park and DJ tires I've complied. Got any additions?

*Street/Park Tires*
Bontrager Hank 26x2.2/2.5
Continental CityContact 26x2.1
Continental Town & Country 26x1.9/2.1
Continental Traffic 26x1.9/2.1
DMR Transition 24x1.9/2.2 26x2.2/2.4
Kenda Kiniption 24x2.3 26x2.3
Kenda Komfort 26x1.95
Kenda Kommuter 26x2.0
Kenda NPJ 26x2.1
Geax Evolution 26x1.9
Geax Tattoo 26x2.0
IRC Lover's Soul 26x2.25
IRC Metro II 26x2
IRC Advantage Pro 26x2
Maxxis Hookworm 24x2.5 26x2.5
Michelin Transworld City 26x1.95
Nokian AWS 26x2.0 (Yea, suns! Ew, rain clouds. Aah, lightning!)
Nokian Ultra Tour 2 26x1.9
Nokian XXX 24x2.4 26x2.4
Panaracer UFF'DA! 26 x 2.3
Schwalbe Big Apples 24x2.0/2.3 26x2.0/2.3
Schwalbe Fat Frank 26x2.35
Schwalbe Kojak 26x2.0
Schwalbe Marathon 2006 26x2.0
Schwalbe Marathon Supreme 26x2.0
Schwalbe Marathon XR 26x1.9/2.0/2.25
Schwalbe Returner 26x2.125
Schwalbe Super Moto 26x2.35
Schwalbe Terra Cruiser 26x2.0
Serfas Anejo 26x2.125
Serfas Drifter 26x2
Serfas Tango 26x2.125 (Awww, it has flowers)
Specialized Compound 26x2.2
Specialized Compound Pro 24.2.0
Specialized Compound Sport 24.2.0
Specialized Hemisphere 26x1.95
Tioga City Slicker 26x1.95
Tioga FS 100 24x2.1 26x2.1/2.3

*DJ/Street Tires*
Arrow Launch 24x2.35 26x2.1/2.25/2.35/2.55
DMR Moto RT 24x2.2 26x2.2/2.4
Halo Twin Rail 24x2.2 26x2.2
Intense Hellfire 24x1.85
Kenda K-Rad 24x1.95/2.3 26x1.95/2.3/2.5
Maxxis Holy Roller 24x1.85/2.4 26x2.2/2.4
Primo Dirt Monster 24x1.85
Schwalbe Table Top 24x2.25 26x2.25
Specialized Rhythm 24x2.1 26x2.3

*DJ Tires*
Atomlab 3 26x2.1/2.3
DMR Moto Digger 24x2.35 26x2.35
Kenda Small Block Eight 24x1.95/2.1 26x1.95/2.1/2.35
Maxxis Larsen TT 26x1.9/2.0/2.35
Tioga Comp III 24x2.125
Specialized Spanky Sport 24x2.125


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Atomlab 3 Tire


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

Kenda small block eight 2.35 makes a great DJ tire!


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

The Specialized Compound and Rythm are also available in 24" sizes.
Primo Dirt Monster 24 x 1.85 but measures 2.0"

www.unionstreetbikes.com


----------

